# mincoda powerdrive issues?



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

hey just wondering if you guys know anything that may help.
i have a 4 yr old 80lb thrust powerdrive trolling motor. the problem is that it the prop will stop running for some reason but everything else does. it still turns in the direction i want and the foot pedal still works and it still has power. but the prop wont spin. and to make it better it happens off and on. it will work an 1/2 hour then it will just quit. then it will work after a little a few mins. any ideas?


----------

